# Springfield XDS In Stock



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

New pawn shop on 23rd St in Panama City, Money Mizer, has 2 in stock for $549. Nice clean shop with more guns than pretty much any store over here.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Mikes and Scott's is cheaper.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Neither have them and it's only a couple dollars cheaper at that. Plus it doesnt make much sense for someone near PC to drive to Pcola. I got mine from a new store over this way for $550 OTD. Some people would rather spend the extra cash and get one right now, I can wait for a $50 difference.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

FYI Bay Gun&Gear off hwy 77 has extra mags with the thumb rest $41.95... another nod for Money Mizer as Spilttine said nice clean shop, good prices. There location in Dothan is a good shop also has lots of used guns! Talking with the owner at the one in PC they have only been open a week or so. He stated they will be getting alot more used firearms cant wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, for the good word. We have 2 of the XDS pistols in stock at present and anyone purchasing 1 of these firearms and mentions your post or the Pensicola Fishing Forum will get a free box of range ammo with their purchase. We have access to over 4000 firearms in our organization, and we special order at 10% over cost. Please come by and check us out.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Bump great price on 3" .410 Rio brand ammo stocking up for my boyz dove season is around the corner!!!


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

Splittine said:


> New pawn shop on 23rd St in Panama City, Money Mizer, has 2 in stock for $549. Nice clean shop with more guns than pretty much any store over here.


 Went to Money Mizer on 23rd St in Panama City after reading this, and I can say they have a lot of guns at very reasonable prices. They also have ammo in stock and are very friendly.


----------

